# Weird vein in eye



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi everyone, I noticed while playing with Lily that she has a strange thick red vein (about 1/2 a mm wide) on the inside of her right eye. When she looks to the side you can see it in the white of her eye, and its almost touching her iris. should i get it looked at?


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

not sure. you could call the vet and tell them about it. maybe they could tell you if it needs to be looked at. good luck


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

does it look like the veins in your own eye? it might be a vein that supplies blood to the eye. if it looks odd or very pronounced i'd ask your vet


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Could it be a cherry eye?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherry_eye


----------

